# Wittwo v1 vs. Dayan 2x2



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 5, 2013)

I am trying to decide which to buy. Didnt see any other polls. Which is better, the Dayan 2x2 or the Wittwo v2? And why?


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 5, 2013)

You might have forgotten the poll option?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 5, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> You might have forgotten the poll option?



Sorry took a minute. Now there is one.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't have a Dayan YET. This poll should help.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 5, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Don't have a Dayan YET. This poll should help.



Not sure if I should get it. I hear it is head to control. I am not that fast so idk. Plus wittwo is cheaper but I know it is amazing.


----------



## duxiaoan (Jun 5, 2013)

I've received mine dayan 2x2 yesterday, I got the 46cm and the 50cm. Both are amazing, I think they are much better than Wittwo, and better than Shenshou also.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 5, 2013)

What is a good comparison to each cube? Compare each cube to a 3x3 in terms of feel.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> What is a good comparison to each cube? Compare each cube to a 3x3 in terms of feel.


http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...6j4.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.rW3xOgxv1Es


----------



## duxiaoan (Jun 5, 2013)

Check this too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKj-aPPN1Ac


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 5, 2013)

uniacto said:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...6j4.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.rW3xOgxv1Es



I watched a bunch of those. Isn't Dayan really smooth but wittwo is scratchy? I am just asking personal opinion.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 5, 2013)

WitTwo V1 all the way.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 5, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> WitTwo V1 all the way.



I watched your vid. If you say wittwo I'll take it. You are WR holder.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I watched your vid. If you say wittwo I'll take it. You are WR holder.



"I may have a WR, but I'm still a nub." 

just buy both and see which one you like better. I think it's a matter of opinion, like the Zhanchi and Guhong thing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> If you say wittwo I'll take it. You are WR holder.



I don't want to come off rude, but that's terrible logic. 

While Feliks prefers the Zhanchi over the Guhong, plenty of cubers, including myself, do not.

Just because one person--even if he's a world record holder--says that he thinks one cube is superior to another doesn't mean that you would agree with them. People have different opinions.

Chris' 2x2 appears extremely fast and loose in his videos. Maybe that's why he prefers the WitTwo over the Dayan? If you on the other hand don't have a very high tps (Maybe you do, I don't know), then I wouldn't be surprised if you prefer the Dayan 2x2 over the WitTwo.

That said, both cubes are very very good. In my opinion, both are equally good performance-wise. I simply prefer the smoother feeling of the Dayan 2x2 more than the WitTwo. 

Also, you shouldn't just go by my opinion either. Look at the poll!

I know Chris fairly well and I am not criticizing him or his opinion in any way. I am simply saying not to base your opinion on what a single person says.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 5, 2013)

collinbxyz said:


> I don't want to come off rude, but that's terrible logic.
> 
> While Feliks prefers the Zhanchi over the Guhong, plenty of cubers, including myself, do not.
> 
> ...



It's actually kinda slow and tight xD I hate fast cubes.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 5, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> It's actually kinda slow and tight xD I hate fast cubes.



Fine. Then you can reverse what I said. Maybe TheNextFeliks likes really fast, loose cubes. My point remains the same.


----------



## WhipeeDip (Jun 5, 2013)

Just bought a 2x2 Dayan yesterday. Getting it this Saturday. I'll see how it compares to my WitTwo v1


----------



## kcl (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok here's your basic rundown. The Wittwo can be very fast, but has high friction. So it turns fine at high speeds but at low speed it feels super slow. The dayan is extremely fast, with low friction. It is NOT necessarily loose. It moves much more easily at slow speed, and will feel much smoother. Either one is capable of WR times..


----------



## kalyk (Jun 5, 2013)

I prefer the WitTwo, by far. More stable, nicer sensation.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 5, 2013)

I went to comp using my dayan last weekend, broke all my records.

It's nice, it is stable, it is SMOOTH, it is easy to assemble.. I'll take the dayan any day, yep


----------



## Username (Jun 5, 2013)

Dayan for me too. Oh, I have an average of 12 uploaded on both cubes, you can see their performance there! (Don't look at the times, 12 solves don't prove anything)

Wittwo v1
Dayan Zhanchi 2x2


----------



## ySoSrs (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm also looking to buy a 2x2 soon. I think I'd prefer the dayan, my question is: 46 mm or 50 mm version? Which size is standard?


----------



## Username (Jun 5, 2013)

ySoSrs said:


> I'm also looking to buy a 2x2 soon. I think I'd prefer the dayan, my question is: 46 mm or 50 mm version? Which size is standard?



50mm is more popular. The wittwo is 51mm (i think) so I recommend the 50 unless you have tiny hands (really really tiny)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 5, 2013)

collinbxyz said:


> I don't want to come off rude, but that's terrible logic.
> 
> While Feliks prefers the Zhanchi over the Guhong, plenty of cubers, including myself, do not.
> 
> ...



Yeah. The poll is 15-7 dayan-wittwo. The thing is my tps is slow. Like 2-3 on 3x3 probably a little faster on 2x2. I do like fast cubes. Slow cubes are annoying. Plus smoother feeling beats scratchy feeling IMO. I think I'll pay the extra and get the Dayan. It sounds better.


----------



## EMI (Jun 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> smoother feeling beats scratchy feeling IMO



I think so, too. I don't have the Dayan, but I have a Wittwo and an Eastsheen with Lanlan core. Well, actually, _had_ a Wittwo because one corner broke recently. 
I'm now using the Eastsheen/ Lanlan hybrid and I don't regret it. My Wittwo turned very slow, had to be cleaned all the time and popped. My new old main doesn't do anything like that and it doesn't even lock up much and I get better times with it (not like I'm good at 2x2).
I think about getting the Dayan but maybe I should wait until the Fangshi 2x2 (?) comes out. I'm very interested in that.


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 5, 2013)

I have both. They are both very fast. They both have great turning and fantastic corner cutting. 

I've never popped the wittwo. I have trouble even taking a corner out, period. It's not overly tight and still has excellent corner cutting. I had it very loose for a long time and even then it never popped. I also prefer the size of the wittwo. Repositioning my hands is slightly easier because of the slightly larger size, in my opinion. It is very scratchy, which is neither good nor bad. 

The Dayan is incredibly smooth, pretty amazingly so. It's very fast and has great corner cutting. I do get pops on it, and I'm someone that very rarely gets pops, even on a loose cube. In addition to the pops, the biggest downside is the smaller size. It does make a difference. 

Ultimately, I prefer the Dayan but just barely. I prefer the smoother turning of it. I won't be surprised if one day I switch back to the wittwo because the pops and smaller size become too annoying. They are both excellent cubes. My guess, if the wittwo had come out after the Dayan, it would be the one leading the poll right now. The Dayan is still new and exciting while the wittwo has become old news.


----------



## Username (Jun 5, 2013)

I have both

Dayan:
+ Smooth Feeling
+ Controllable
+ Fast, but not too fast
+ Doesn't Pop
- Smaller size
- Harder to lubricate without disassembling

Wittwo v1:
+ Really fast but still controllable
+ Easy to lubricate with maru or anything else really
- scratchy feel
- I've had a few internal pops and misalignments


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 5, 2013)

Username said:


> I have both
> 
> Dayan:
> + Smooth Feeling
> ...



Smaller by 1 mm lol. Makes Dayan sound better. This was probably one of most helpful posts.


----------



## Username (Jun 5, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Smaller by 1 mm lol. Makes Dayan sound better. This was probably one of most helpful posts.



I'm glad it helped


----------



## WhipeeDip (Jun 8, 2013)

Kind of split. The Dayan is much smoother (which I prefer), but needs to be tightened a bit or I get violent pops. The WitTwo is faster and looser, but scratchy (which I really don't like). Also, the Dayan is feels a bit blockier than one would expect. Can't decide yet.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jun 8, 2013)

dayan all the way


----------



## Dong (Jan 18, 2015)

wittwoooo


----------

